# black convict cichlid or a mix?



## andysyb (Oct 16, 2009)

I bought a fish marked "black convict" at PetCo about a year ago. 
It's grown to about 5 inches, is dark grey with black stripes, has very long flowing fins (like a betta), and a large bump on his head.
I haven't seen any convict that looks like this online....


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How about a pic?


----------



## fishlover01 (Aug 11, 2007)

It is simply a nice male convict. All males get the elongated fins, and "nuchal hump" (sp?)
when they mature. I have one thats just the same :thumb:


----------



## fishlover01 (Aug 11, 2007)

here'a a pic of what I'm talking about:

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ckBlasgNSzg/S ... chlids.jpg

Best of luck with your convict!


----------



## andysyb (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's a picture...
[/img]


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Yep. Convict. Hefty one, too.


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

andysyb said:


> Here's a picture...
> [/img]


OMG BLACK Beauty!! I told you all they exist

What you have is a 1 in a million con. I had something simular. Just mine was 100% black.


----------



## andysyb (Oct 16, 2009)

It's a big convict! The king of the tang by a large margin.  The picture doesn't quite do it justice. I had some barbs with it, which I thought would nip at his long flowing fins... but they didn't dare touch him.


----------

